# Uk car imported to Italy - MOT or conversion?



## Fabnap (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello all

we moved to Italy about 8 months ago from the UK and took our car with us.

Our plan is to remain in Italy for good.

our MOT is about to expire and so I was wondering if we are better off converting the car to Italian licence and if so what are the post-Brexit complexities?

many thanks in advance!


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

You must convert the car. Tecnically you should have already done it.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

The rules and regulations on how to register an imported vehicle in Italy are available (in Italian only) on the website of the Automobile Club of Italy (ACI).


----------

